# Early knuckle coupler?



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Greetings,

I have a question regarding an American Flyer #925 Gulf Tanker with cast chassis and knuckle couplers.
My 2011 Greenberg's guilde, (p24), lists 3 models of this tanker:

Gulf Tank Car, 52 - 57
(A) Early knuckle coupler, 52 28 - 150
(B) Die-Cast frame 15 - 27
(C) Plastic frame 10 - 26

Are there two versions of knuckle couplers, early and late?

As stated I have a tanker with a die cast frame, and knuckle couplers. How do I tell if it is the A or B model?

I like to think I have the A version, but I'd be surprised if I did.

Thanks


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

The early, hard to find, knuckle couplers were riveted on rather than crimped on. Here's an image from the Gilbert Gallery showing a riveted knuckle coupler:










Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with longle that you probably have the more common knuckle that is held in place with the bent over tabs on a die-cast chassis.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, learn something every day. I don't think I have seen that type of attachment before.
I am going through all the stuff I have purchased in the last year or so and have one more detail to look for. Any end to the variations that the boys from Gilbert used?
Thanks so much for the info. 

Ken


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

oldfeller said:


> Any end to the variations that the boys from Gilbert used?


It's been reported that some of those early knuckles were held on with screws rather than rivets. 

Larry


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

For the sake of comparison, here's the crimped style.










Larry


----------

